# Lower Laguna



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Fished out of South Padre earlier this week. 

Spent the first two afternoons on the sand after striking out on snook each morning. It was windy enough we were better off staking the boat and stepping off to intercept fish when we saw them coming.

The third morning we had limited time, so we hunted up some tailing reds on the west side before heading in to clean up, eat lunch and catch a flight home.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

gettin' it done! looks like a great trip. thanks for taking the time to share the experience.


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

Looks like a fun trip. Does that wind ever stop blowing down there? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

That second pic tells the story - whitecaps in shin deep water! At least in the LLM, it is fishable under winds that would kill most other places.

I'm heading down there today to fish with my sons for the next week. I haven't been there in several years and am really looking forward to it. Will post a report and some pics when I get back.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

The white sand flats in LLM are without a doubt one of the best and prettiest places to fish in the country. My personal favorite.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Sparr - the wind usually lets up in the summer, but then it gets harder to approach fish. Mainly I step off the boat up on the sand because those fish are very skittish, and because we are using small flies that need to bump along the bottom, and with the wind blowing the boat (and causing the line to drag) it's much harder to control the fly action.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

sheesh!


----------

